# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Si mund te fshihet nje Postim?

## elvi xibraku

A mund te me ndihmoni duke me informuar se si fshihet nje teme e postuar kohe me pare?

----------


## Xhebrail

admini  mundet vetem

----------


## legjenda12

administrator  super    moderator    mundem

----------

